# Need a name...



## rjwolfe3 (May 26, 2008)

...for this little kitten that wondered in our lives today.  I know a lot of you don't like cats but this one was so pitiful looking I had to take her in.  She appears to be 4-6 months old and a little abused.  Her tail is missing half of it and the part that is there has been broken and healed.  I love the patches on her face.  So anyone want to help me name her.  Thanks for looking





(my dog was coming after her when I snapped this)


----------



## edman2 (May 26, 2008)

Well, you could try "Patches" or "Goofy Tail" or "Smores." 
Hope you enjoy her.


----------



## RonSchmitt (May 26, 2008)

I think you named her yourself. "Patches"


----------



## johnnycnc (May 26, 2008)

Rob,
Good for you,having the compassion to take her in.
Name suggestions:
Patches
Spot (I know,dogs name)
Peaches

Hope she makes a good addition to your family.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 26, 2008)

We have a pregnant orange cat name Peaches,a shelty named Tanner,a calico cat named Ruth,another calico named Lucy,a cream and white cat named Murphy,a black cat named Midnight,and 2 beagles named Duke and Sady. How's that for pets. Most of the cats are strays. I agree with Patches for that cat.


----------



## stevers (May 26, 2008)

Not a cat fan but glad you are. It's great to see there is still some compassion in this world. Good for you..

I like Patches. I think you have a winner.


----------



## JayDevin (May 26, 2008)

Amboyna!


----------



## DFM (May 27, 2008)

Slimline


----------



## monkeynutz (May 27, 2008)

"Patches" is good, but going to the tail theme, how 'bout "Stumpy", "Nubby" or "Bobbie"?


----------



## el_d (May 27, 2008)

Gorbachev..... gorby


----------



## Rojo22 (May 27, 2008)

Last fathers day weekend, I had to go by the office, and there was a very badly dehydrated 4 week old kitten in the flower bed outside the office.  I picked her up and took her into the airconditioning and got her some water.  I left her in a paper box in my office, and went and searched for siblings or a mother cat.  We never found another cat anywhere.

Long story short, brought her home, got her something to eat and let her sleep.  She was in rough shape.  Went to take her to the shelter on Sunday morning, and the wife said we should keep her for another week to make sure she would be alright.  Needless to say, she never made it to the shelter.  She is a family member now with another cat we have.  One of the best pets ever.

I like patches, it should be the first thing that comes to your mind.  Lucky is probably another good name, seeing as she is lucky she found you!


----------



## Mudder (May 27, 2008)

Patches sounds like a good name but I have a couple to consider.

I agree with Rojo22 that Lucky is a good name. Out last adopted cat is named Lucky for "Lucky we took him in"

Another good choice would be "Boo-Boo Kitty" in reference to the tail.


----------



## MarkHix (May 27, 2008)

My wife (the cat person) said her name should Maggie.


----------



## scoutharps (May 27, 2008)

What about Koa?


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 27, 2008)

All four of our cats are "rescue" cats.  I admire you for saving the kitten.  Here is another vote for Patches.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 27, 2008)

One more vote for Patches!!!!!


----------



## DCBluesman (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MarkHix_
> 
> My wife (the cat person) said her name should Maggie.



*What a great Elizabeth Taylor reference*.  For those of you who are youngsters, Elizabeth Taylor played Margaret "Maggie the Cat" Pollitt opposite Paul Newman and Burl Ives in 1958's "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof". A "must see" movie!


----------



## CSue (May 27, 2008)

My cats have all been "rescued."  So have our dogs. Patches seems the fav here.  

I think 'Smores' is a great name for her, too.  or Cappuchino? (Don't know how to spell it right now.  But Bear Tooth Woods has an acrylic blank _with her name on it!_

I never saw "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof."


----------



## markgum (May 27, 2008)

I think Patches; but then boo-boo kitty; is my 2nd choice.


----------



## nightowl (May 27, 2008)

How about Cally?.  She does appear to have a little Calico in her.


----------



## Ozzy (May 28, 2008)

How about Lucky? It was lucky enough to find someone willing to care for it; instead of some more abuse.

We recently adopted a mama cat and four kittens, she had the kittens in one of our trees, and we just couldn't take them to the pound. So, much to the dismay of our three dogs, now we have five cats as well.


----------



## CrazyBear (May 28, 2008)

Patches would be ideal..But I would also consider "Snowdrop" she is as white as snow with a 'drop' of colour


----------



## Rojo22 (May 28, 2008)

If you name her patches, you should call her Patches .825.  That is a software reference for us IT geeks, seeing as she has a tail missing, she is 7/8ths of a whole Patch......


----------



## Mudder (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rojo22_
> 
> If you name her patches, you should call her Patches .825.  That is a software reference for us IT geeks, seeing as she has a tail missing, she is 7/8ths of a whole Patch......



Here's one for the Sci-Fi geeks..... Call her "Valerie 23"


----------



## fernhills (May 28, 2008)

How about  "shortie" for her missing part of tail.  carl


----------



## keithkarl2007 (May 28, 2008)

How about Holly, being kinda white and all


----------



## Dalecamino (May 28, 2008)

" Lucky Chuckie " !! [8D] [)]


----------



## MDWine (May 29, 2008)

Our callico is "Yama", which is Turkish for patches!
...should mean 'queen of the castle'!


----------



## RichAldrich (May 29, 2008)

How about Luck instead of lucky?  Leave the y off because half the tail is gone.

Rich


----------



## wudnhed (May 29, 2008)

You people are making my heart and spirit feel so good because you have the compassion to save and love animals.  Please be sure to have them all fixed.  Bless you all!


----------



## TBone (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rjwolfe3_
> 
> ....  Her tail is missing half of it



How about Half A... nevermind. 
I vote Patches also.  
Rescues and mutts are the best pets.


----------



## jughead (May 29, 2008)

I had a cat once that looked like yours. I named it Dog Food. The Vet really seemed to like the name.


----------



## Velcrodog (Mar 18, 2022)

rjwolfe3 said:


> ...for this little kitten that wondered in our lives today.  I know a lot of you don't like cats but this one was so pitiful looking I had to take her in.  She appears to be 4-6 months old and a little abused.  Her tail is missing half of it and the part that is there has been broken and healed.  I love the patches on her face.  So anyone want to help me name her.  Thanks for looking
> 
> View attachment 283203
> (my dog was coming after her when I snapped this)
> View attachment 283204


how about jackpot since she hit the jackpot when you 1.found her 2. fed and bathed her and 3.when you adopted her. Maybe Trifecta?


----------



## Monty (Mar 18, 2022)

Velcrodog said:


> how about jackpot since she hit the jackpot when you 1.found her 2. fed and bathed her and 3.when you adopted her. Maybe Trifecta?


It’s an old cat now. This thread is 14 years old.


----------



## Velcrodog (Mar 18, 2022)

Monty said:


> It’s an old cat now. This thread is 14 years old.


It really DID hit the jackpot


----------



## sbwertz (Mar 20, 2022)

I had one named Rascal....only because my husband wouldn't let me name her Holy Terror.


----------



## penicillin (Mar 21, 2022)

A long time ago, some friends of mine named their kittens "Tonic", "Clysm", "Pillar", ... you get the pattern.


----------



## sbwertz (Mar 21, 2022)

I wonder what he finally did name the cat?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 21, 2022)

Don't know about cat names, but my step son had a Rhodesian Ridgeback puppy a few years back.... he named him   D.O.Gee

May he could have gone with   C.A.Tee


----------



## sbwertz (Mar 23, 2022)

One monsoon my neighbor found a very wet, very bedraggled kitten in his yard.  He adopted it and named it  D. O.  Which stood for Drowned Orphan.


----------

